# Triumph Stag Engine Bay



## bonnietiler

Yes I know...not enough chrome!


----------



## Derek Mc

WOW! a lot of effort has gone into that!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Smashing job fella, that chrome must have been a ball ache to polish out. :buffer:


----------



## Cookies

Oomph. Absolutely stunning. Well done!!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58

That's a great job.


----------



## s70rjw

Looks great. Any chance of a sound clip, I love the sound of the Triumph V8


----------



## JayMac

That looks epic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mart987

Reminds me of my old Spitfire. I took out the engine painted it, added a pile of chrome and promply but the big end bearing through the block within days of completing it.


----------



## Asim

Woah, that's impressive! How long did it take to polish that up?


----------



## f4780y

Superb. Thanks for posting it. Love to see stuff like this. Great job too!


----------



## bonnietiler

I have a few bits to do on the engine bay paintwise and I don't like the orange HT leads. Its actually my daily driver,this is a photo of my TR7V8 which now needs a respray


----------

